# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  auto: noleggio lungo termine

## waltube

Salve, 
non riesco a capire cosa e' cambiato, fiscalmente, per le auto in noleggio a lungo termine.
Sono un libero professionista che lavora in campo informatico; la mansione prevede di muoversi frquentemente presso i vari clienti sparsi, nel mio caso, nell'area centro Italia.
Ho la reperibilita', frequente, h24 (anche nei giorni festivi).
Mensilmente presento al mio fornitore una nota spese ( a cui segue una fattura) che comprende il chilometraggio effettuato; il rimborso e' legato alle tabelle Aci.
La domanda: e' possibile portare in detrazione i periodi nei quali io uso l'auto per il lavoro, tipicamente 5gg su 7 per 11 mesi; esiste un altro metodo?. O, magari, conviene avere l'auto di proprieta'
Mi piacerebbe anche sapere dove si potrebbero trovare informazioni complete. 
Grazie per l'attenzione 
Walter

----------


## Speedy

> Salve, 
> non riesco a capire cosa e' cambiato, fiscalmente, per le auto in noleggio a lungo termine.
> Sono un libero professionista che lavora in campo informatico; la mansione prevede di muoversi frquentemente presso i vari clienti sparsi, nel mio caso, nell'area centro Italia.
> Ho la reperibilita', frequente, h24 (anche nei giorni festivi).
> Mensilmente presento al mio fornitore una nota spese ( a cui segue una fattura) che comprende il chilometraggio effettuato; il rimborso e' legato alle tabelle Aci.
> La domanda: e' possibile portare in detrazione i periodi nei quali io uso l'auto per il lavoro, tipicamente 5gg su 7 per 11 mesi; esiste un altro metodo?. O, magari, conviene avere l'auto di proprieta'
> Mi piacerebbe anche sapere dove si potrebbero trovare informazioni complete. 
> Grazie per l'attenzione 
> Walter

  Per i lavoratori autonomi con partita iva, i rimborsi forfetari delle spese sostenute sono parificati agli onorari e quindi soggetti ad iva ed a ritenuta irpef.
Ai fini iva la percentuale di detraibilit&#224; &#232; per ora individuale, cio&#232; senza precisa regolamentazione, per cui un rapporto 5/7 cio&#232; il 71% dell'iva pagata pu&#242; anche trovare giustificazione. Si attendono comunque nuove norme dopo la ratifica UE.
Ai fini imposte dirette la percentuale di deducibilit&#224; delle spese di gestione dell'unica autovettura &#232; passata con effetto 1.1.2007 dal 50% al 25%. La convenienza tra noleggio a lungo termine ed acquisto diretto va singolarmente valutata in relazione a quanto previsto dall'articolo 54 TUIR.
Ciao

----------


## waltube

Grazie per la pronta risposta.
In effetti il mio commercialista mi dovra' dare ulteriori informazioni.
E' possibile secondo voi adottare il rapporto 5gg/7 anche per il canone di noleggio, nel mio caso potrebbe essere 700 eu + iva mensili?
Oppure conviene usare questa auto solo per scopo di lavoro ed averne un'altra per uso personale? 
L'aspetto fiscale sull'auto e' irritante per chi usa questo mezzo sopratutto per lavoro. Non solo in 1 anno e mezzo il valore della mia auto  (64000 km in 18 mesi) e' diminuito di circa 10.000 euro (ho chiesto al concessionario di comprarne una simile nuova ed euro4). 
Grazie ancora per l'attenzione. 
Saluti 
Walter

----------


## Speedy

> Grazie per la pronta risposta.
> In effetti il mio commercialista mi dovra' dare ulteriori informazioni.
> E' possibile secondo voi adottare il rapporto 5gg/7 anche per il canone di noleggio, nel mio caso potrebbe essere 700 eu + iva mensili?
> Oppure conviene usare questa auto solo per scopo di lavoro ed averne un'altra per uso personale? 
> L'aspetto fiscale sull'auto e' irritante per chi usa questo mezzo sopratutto per lavoro. Non solo in 1 anno e mezzo il valore della mia auto  (64000 km in 18 mesi) e' diminuito di circa 10.000 euro (ho chiesto al concessionario di comprarne una simile nuova ed euro4). 
> Grazie ancora per l'attenzione. 
> Saluti 
> Walter

  Premesso che il noleggio a lungo termine (impropriamente definito full leasing) &#232; un vero e proprio contratto di locazione senza riscatto finale, la situazione attuale &#232; la seguente:
IVA = fino al 13.9.2006 detraibilit&#224; 15% dell'imposta pagata
IVA = dal 14.9.2006 ad oggi detraibilit&#224; libera quindi i 5/7 dell'imposta pagata possono andare bene
IVA = in futuro probabile detraibilit&#224; 40%
II.DD. = fino al 2005 canoni locazione deducibili fino al 50% di 3.615 (art.164 TUIR)
II.DD. = dal 2006 canoni locazione deducibili fino al 25% di 3.615 
Ciao

----------


## PULICILMITO

Salve a tutti, sono un grossista di materiale elettrico e il mio lavoro si basa esclusivamente sulle consegne a domicilio. Al momento sto lavorando con un Kangoo autovettura, ma la mia commercialista mi ha consigliato di acquistare un autocarro visto la nuova legge sulla totale indeducibilità delle autovetture.
La domanda che vi pongo è questa: E più conveniente acquistare in Leasing, Finanziamento oppure Noleggio a lungo termine?
Considerate che al momento non ho nessun autocarro o autovettura intestata alla ditta.
E vero che acquistando (leasing o finanziamento) si alzano i parametri dello studio di settore mentre noleggiando non si variano i valori?
Su un autocarro che costa 17800,00 + iva di quanto possono variare gli studi di settore considerando che acquistandolo con finanziamento lo ammortizzerei in 6 anni?
Il gioco vale la candela?
Grazie, sergio

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti, sono un grossista di materiale elettrico e il mio lavoro si basa esclusivamente sulle consegne a domicilio. Al momento sto lavorando con un Kangoo autovettura, ma la mia commercialista mi ha consigliato di acquistare un autocarro visto la nuova legge sulla totale indeducibilità delle autovetture.
> La domanda che vi pongo è questa: E più conveniente acquistare in Leasing, Finanziamento oppure Noleggio a lungo termine?
> Considerate che al momento non ho nessun autocarro o autovettura intestata alla ditta.
> E vero che acquistando (leasing o finanziamento) si alzano i parametri dello studio di settore mentre noleggiando non si variano i valori?
> Su un autocarro che costa 17800,00€ + iva di quanto possono variare gli studi di settore considerando che acquistandolo con finanziamento lo ammortizzerei in 6 anni?
> Il gioco vale la candela?
> Grazie, sergio

  
Tenuto conto che:
= per il leasing non esiste più la possibilità di accorciare a metà la durata del contratto rispetto al periodo normale di ammortamento
= per il noleggio a lungo termine non si ha il diritto di riscatto del bene
secondo me la soluzione più conveniente è l'acquisto diretto con eventuale finanziamento, tenuto anche conto che l'incidenza sugli studi di settore è più o meno simile in tutti e tre i casi.
Ciao

----------


## PULICILMITO

> Tenuto conto che:
> = per il leasing non esiste più la possibilità di accorciare a metà la durata del contratto rispetto al periodo normale di ammortamento
> = per il noleggio a lungo termine non si ha il diritto di riscatto del bene
> secondo me la soluzione più conveniente è l'acquisto diretto con eventuale finanziamento, tenuto anche conto che l'incidenza sugli studi di settore è più o meno simile in tutti e tre i casi.
> Ciao

  Domanda:
Se io optassi per un leasing di durata intorno ai 42 mesi, l'autocarro lo scarico totalmente in 42 mesi oppure sono lo stesso vincolato ad uno scarico in sei anni? 
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Domanda:
> Se io optassi per un leasing di durata intorno ai 42 mesi, l'autocarro lo scarico totalmente in 42 mesi oppure sono lo stesso vincolato ad uno scarico in sei anni? 
> Grazie

  Poichè un autocarro si ammortizza in cinque anni, il contratto di leasing deve avere durata pari a 60 mesi. Se il contratto avesse durata inferiore a 60 mesi i relativi canoni sarebbero indeducibili dal reddito.
Ciao

----------


## PULICILMITO

> Poichè un autocarro si ammortizza in cinque anni, il contratto di leasing deve avere durata pari a 60 mesi. Se il contratto avesse durata inferiore a 60 mesi i relativi canoni sarebbero indeducibili dal reddito.
> Ciao

  Non c'è scappatoia  :Mad:  
Grazie 1000 Speedy  :Smile:

----------

